# I love this site!



## melissasue1968 (Jun 16, 2005)

*I love this site! How long till we see eggs?*

Lots of questions, First how long after mating is it before the hen lays her eggs. I haven't seen them mate but they are acting like a couple, copying/cleaning one another, feeding each other for about 4 days.
Second needs a little explanation: We where given four pigeons by my hubby's brother who has a large loft. My husband said I should clip the wings. I know how to do this from my past life (BM-before marriage) .
I did it with some misgivings, but one got away from my son and was able to fly with only about 4 primary feathers. He stayed around overnight, but I figure he either joined a large flock of a neighbors or went back home-about an hours drive for us humans . My brother-in-law brags about how dedicated his birds are to him. They often "steal" birds from other peoples flocks and bring them home. He says this is because he puts sugar in their water. He thought clipping the wings would give them time to learn to like our home. I would ask him but being a woman and not speaking Arabic very well.....I asked my husband to ask him but somehow I never get an answer . ( I should add we have been in Saudi Arabia for the past 2 1/2 years. I am American and my Hubby is Saudi/American.) I was putting sugar in the water but he still left, and it caused the others to have loose droppings and attracted loads of ants so I stopped that. Now I feel sorry for the one left out. Should I try to get another friend for him or, move him out of the couples home? Thanks, Melissa


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Hi Melissa,

I don't think there is a set period of courting and mating. The courting can take a few days a week, or more. After the actual mating it should take a couple of days to lay the first egg, sometimes it can take longer. I have one pair in the mating/courting process for over 10 days now and there is no egg, so far. If the hen is acting normal and has no signs of illness, then it is ok. The egg will come soon.

Some birds can fly with clipped wings, (if not all clipped or too short clipped) but they do not fly well and are at risk to be caught by predators.
Personally, I wouldn't clip my birds wings, birds are meant to fly and they love it.

Sugar in the water is not a good idea. Besides the prblems you already mentioned you had, birds are not supposed to have sugar and it also predisposes them to yeast infections.

Maybe you can get the lost bird back, if it flew back to your borther-in-law, if not I think the left out bird will be fine where he is with the other birds and you can get him a mate if you see s/he is too lonely.

Reti


----------



## melissasue1968 (Jun 16, 2005)

Thanks Reti! I agree to about clipping the wings. I feel so bad that I did it now. I didn't feel good about it at the time but I figured my brother-in-law has been caring for pigeons his entire life and should know. But as soon as I did it I could see the way they acted, like they where maimed, which I guess they where. It must be like someone holding us down and chopping off a leg. I'm so sad about it. It's one of those things I will always wish I hadn't done. Thank heaven they will grow back.
I keep asking my husband to ask his brother if the bird showed up, but he never remembers to ask. I kind of feel if the bird did fly all that way anyway, maybe that is where he should stay, with his brothers/sisters/parents/grand parents etc. They must have been so sad to have been taken away. I was thinking if he turns up maybe I should just take the other one back to be with him-think they may have been a pair?! If the other pair is comfortable enough to court, maybe they will be happy here.
They all seem very healthy. After reading that story about the blind pij Uni or Umi, It hit home even harder what a terrible thing I have done.
Thanks again for your help!
Melissa


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

You are welcome, Melissa.

If you think they were a pair and the escaped one is back home, you can take the remaining one back or, if he adjusted in the mean time in your loft, then just find him another mate. Maybe they were not too bonded yet.

Reti


----------



## melissasue1968 (Jun 16, 2005)

I read somewhere that pigeons mate for life as long as their mate doesn't die or get taken away, it that true?


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Melissa, 

Yes, generally this is exactly right. Pigeons do mate for life unless a mate is taken away or dies. However....there are times when a male bird will take another mate. He will have a mistress more or less but he still will remain faithful to his first mate as far as nesting duties, baby rearing and the bond between them.


----------

